# Anyone play Word Scramble 2 by Zynga?



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I just installed Scramble 2 on my iPad and tried to play the game.  For some reason, the first couple of letters I tap do not seem to register, so only the last part of the word shows up in the box at the top of the game screen.  Once in awhile, all the letters stay put and I get credit for the word, but MOST of the time only a few of the letters show up. I'm tapping the same way each time, so I can't figure out why it works only occasionally.  I tried the iPad in different positions -- flat on a table, held in my left hand, etc. -- and I tried tapping with my fingers and with my pogo sketch stylus.  No difference!

I sent a note using the "Report a Problem" link.  Does that go to the developer or to iTunes?  Does anyone ever get a response or do those notes just make you feel better?

If this were a Windows program, I'd uninstall and re-install, but I don't know if that's possible with an iPad app!

Has anyone else had this problem?  Any advice?

Bonnie


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I friend introduced me to the iphone version of Scramble2; is that the one you are playing?  I've been playing on my iPad in the normal size, not the 2X view - the Play Solo option.  I think I've sometimes had trouble with it registering that I've touched the letters - I thought it was just me.  Prior to the most recent update, it was literally locking up for an extended period of time, so I may not notice the delays as much now that it works better.

My understanding is that iPad apps can be deleted & re-added.  It looks like you are buying it again from the App store, but it isn't supposed to charge you again.  I have had a few apps that recommended that you delete & re-add if you experience crashes.  Whenever I have done that, it eventually displays a message that I have purchased it previously & will not be charged.

I'm not very good, but it is interesting to see the list at the end of the words that I've missed (especially words with Z, X, or Q).  I'm hoping some of them stick in my head to help me in WWF.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes, that's the one.

Thanks for the suggestion to delete and download again.  Didn't realize I could delete an app --- do you do that via iTunes sync process?


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I've not had that problem and play it all the time (so does my wife now that she's seen it).  However, I don't "tap" the letters at all...it's much faster to "drag" your finger along the path of the word you want and it hits enter for you immediately after you remove your finger.  I've not had any letters not register using this method and it's easier to get more words without having to tap then tap the green check mark.


----------



## Don From VA (Oct 26, 2009)

Just downloaded and played my first game.

I got 13 out of 84 words.  

So far, no issues with letters not registering. I am dragging them along and not pecking, though.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

BK said:


> Thanks for the suggestion to delete and download again. Didn't realize I could delete an app --- do you do that via iTunes sync process?


I just press on the app until it shakes and then press the X to delete it. Then I just go into the app store on my iPad to redownload it. ITunes is new to me, so I tend to mainly work from the iPad directly.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Just responding to thank everyone for the feedback and suggestions.

I removed the app, reinstalled it, and now I am swiping words now instead of tapping each letter, and you're right, that method is WAY faster.

Thanks to all!


----------

